# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My cabomba and rotala macrandra



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

I don't know where to post this picture, so I just posted it here...~~

I really liked this picture that I took tonight. Despite the crappy photography skill (me~) and dummy digital camera (Canon powershot S230...minimal manual functions







), I still liked this photo a lot~!









The rotala looks more reddish in person though~










66G tank with 2.7 wpg shoplights, DIY Co2 and 50/50 flourite substrate


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

I don't know where to post this picture, so I just posted it here...~~

I really liked this picture that I took tonight. Despite the crappy photography skill (me~) and dummy digital camera (Canon powershot S230...minimal manual functions







), I still liked this photo a lot~!









The rotala looks more reddish in person though~










66G tank with 2.7 wpg shoplights, DIY Co2 and 50/50 flourite substrate


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

Looks like your setup is working fine









www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

Looks good. Healthy grow.

Can you please keep your pictures a lot smaller. Just make them ~3.5" wide and this should be just efficient to view even at the smallest resolution.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Very nice, they look like plastic plants you would buy at the store.


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Jay Luto:
> Looks good. Healthy grow.
> ...


Sure I will remember next time~


















66G tank with 2.7 wpg shoplights, DIY Co2 and 50/50 flourite substrate


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by IUnknown:
> Very nice, they look like plastic plants you would buy at the store.


LOL my sister said so too~~ *_*










66G tank with 2.7 wpg shoplights, DIY Co2 and 50/50 flourite substrate


----------



## Hey You (May 22, 2003)

hey man that cabombia is probably the lushest ive ever seen. whats your set up and how much was it???


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

My setup is 4X40W NO daylight bulbs which gives 2.7wpg, two DIY yeast bottle connected to a DIY co2 reactor, 50/50 flourite/gavel substrate and I dose PMDD ferts biweekly


















66G tank with 2.7 wpg shoplights, DIY Co2 and 50/50 flourite substrate


----------



## imported_trilinearmipmap (Feb 11, 2003)

Cabomba is the one plant I have not been able to grow. How long have you had the cabomba, is it flourishing and requiring pruning? I'd like to try cabomba again if I can figure out what I did wrong.

Canadian Aquatic Plant Trading Website


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by trilinearmipmap:
> Cabomba is the one plant I have not been able to grow. How long have you had the cabomba, is it flourishing and requiring pruning? I'd like to try cabomba again if I can figure out what I did wrong.
> ...


http://www.rupert.net/~mryeburn
[/QUOTE]

I had it for about two months and I trim it every 7~10 days. I have to cut the bottom and replant the top...so I don't really have a chance to propagate the plant.

but right now I having some green water problem...my tank looks really horrible now...


















66G tank with 2.7 wpg shoplights, DIY Co2 and 50/50 flourite substrate


----------



## LaZZ (Jun 2, 2003)

Never had any trouble with Cabomba, not even when I didn't used CO2 or whatever...

I have my Cabomba for 3 years now and it's growing like hell.. I have to cut it almost every 4 days!!


----------

